# My Tecnos, Colnago-tastic



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

More pix and detail in Retro Forum;

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=171606


----------



## asdasd44 (Apr 24, 2007)

That's beautiful. Where did you get the yellow saddle?


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Bought the saddle NOS back in the UK a few yrs ago, was a mid 80's model. Have another in blue suede. Quite rare.


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Beauty ! Love the paint scheme.

What tube set is it ?


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Gilco!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Tecnos 200*

DB- Pretty sure your tubing is Tecnos 2000 by Columbus. Tube profiling is different than Gilco, more crimped than clover leaf x-section. Also, only the top and down tubes are shaped versus all 3 maintubes for the Master and its variants.

The earliest Tecnos were made from EL/OS, then later versions from Tecnos 2000.

I have both a Tecnos made from 2000 and a Master Olympic made from Gilco.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

boneman said:


> DB- Pretty sure your tubing is Tecnos 2000 by Columbus. Tube profiling is different than Gilco, more crimped than clover leaf x-section. Also, only the top and down tubes are shaped versus all 3 maintubes for the Master and its variants.
> 
> The earliest Tecnos were made from EL/OS, then later versions from Tecnos 2000.
> 
> I have both a Tecnos made from 2000 and a Master Olympic made from Gilco.


Does anyone have info on the different models of steel Colnagos and the years that they were made? I am only familiar with the current Master X-Light. What is the difference between the Tecnos, Master Olympic, Mexico, Master PIU, Master Mexico, Mister Mexico, blah blah???  Sheeesh... too many to try and get straight in my feeble mind! And also, which one is generally considered the best lugged steel Nag? Most coveted? Most rare? Bone, you seem to know your stuff about old steel Nags as well as other old steel bikes (IIRC you are the guy with a bunch of steel Merckx frames, correct?) Thanks all.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

The best steel 'nag - easy - mine!!!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

DannyBoy said:


> The best steel 'nag - easy - mine!!!


yeah you riiiight!!!


----------

